# KRK Ergo ?



## hump (Sep 7, 2009)

hi all,

someone use the ergo ? room optimization
http://www.krksys.com/ergo/intro.php
thx


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I looked at it when I was looking for room EQ solutions, but I shot it down for several reasons:

1) Only does 2 channel, I have surround sound.

2) Because it only does 2 channel, it doesn't operate on the sub, which is really where you need the correction. You'd have to feed the signal in to it, then it to your sub and use your sub's crossover to feed your speakers.

3) It only corrects low frequencies, 20Hz-500Hz. While that is usually where the biggest problems are, competing solutions like MultEQ operate over the whole frequency range.

4) Expensive for what you get. The price looks to be in the range of $600-700 depending on where you get it. That gets you the correction unit, nothing more. However for that price you can get a receiver that does correct, amplification, input switching, decoding and so on.

At any rate, not saying don't get it. I haven't heard it so obviously I can't give you a side-by-side comparison. I'm just pointing out the negatives as opposed to a receiver based setup, and why I personally chose not to get one.

It seems targeted at the powered monitor crowd only. Not a surprise as that is KRK's major business. So if that is what you have, maybe worth looking at. If not, I'd consider something else.


----------



## hump (Sep 7, 2009)

thx for answer & hlp !
receiver, good idea


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

It is generally a good way to go, especially if you need one anyhow to do amplification and such. Personally I chose Denon receivers because I liked the sound of Audyssey MultEQ, but there's plenty of choices.


----------

